# Topps Blue and White 2 yrs old British Shorthair



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*

Topps Blue and White 2 yrs old British Shorthair 
This Stunning Cat is adorable he loves a fuss he has come to us because the little boy he lived with was severely allergic to him
He's neutered microchipped and had his 1st vaccination he will need another in 3 weeks time. He's on antibiotics at the moment because he had a massive abscess in his mouth and an ear infection probably connected to the abscess but otherwise he's fine.



If you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about then from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*

Topps Blue and White 2 yrs old British Shorthair


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow I would have thought he would have been snapped up by now.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Any news? he is too cute to pass.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

:001_tt1::001_tt1: What a handsome boy!! If only I had more money!!!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Paws crossed your new slave finds you soon Topps

Utterly gorgeous xxx


----------

